

The No Lock People (2010) - edward
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/01/14/garden/14nolock.html

======
busterarm
I'm a lock person and always will be. I grew up in NYC in a high-crime
neighborhood. I remember more than one occasion when burglars were outside my
door trying to bump the locks open and I would be going behind them relocking
my locks with a knife in one hand and the phone in other, screaming that I was
calling 911. They'd also try to pry the door apart (heavy steel doors & frames
are a fantastic investment) at least once or twice a year, even today with it
being a nice neighborhood.

That said, I don't blame the logic of no lock people. Burglars are going to
find a way in if they are motivated enough. I live in a mostly no-lock area
(cars, homes) and people make fun of me for always locking up, but I'd rather
at least employ a minimum amount of security (I actually usually go overboard)
to none.

------
waterlesscloud
I live in a major US city. The biggest deterrent I have is living in a fenced
in apartment building accessible via a narrow, steep hillside stairway.
Burglars just never bother.

------
chrisbennet
Robbery is an excellent way to get yourself shot here in NH. I'm just
saying...

